# Business license in Texas?



## thenaturalway (Feb 9, 2008)

OK.  I think I asked this before.  I live in Houston, TX.  I am trying to finish obtaining all of my documents I need to sell.  I have an EIN#, DBA, and sales tax permit.  But I'm confused on whether I need a business license.  For those sellers who have a business and live in Texas, do you have a business license and where did you obtain it? Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2008)

You have to register your biz, yes. And you have to get a resell certifercate so you do not have to pay taxes but you must collect taxes. You can walk in to your local tax office & get them both for free. You will get a temp & they will mail you the permanent ones in about 6 weeks. It is painless & very simple.


----------



## Grinchgrrl (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey,  am in Humble.. We should hang out and talk about business plans.. cos, sniff.. I am cornfused about the financial part of it!!
Mars


----------

